# NR needs Res. help...



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

As NR, I respect the rights of ND residents to make whatever hunting regs they see fit. I can only hunt one week each year so the current rules do not hinder my enjoyment of your fine state.
My host each year is a retiree with a southern state residence. He does however still own 1300 acres in ND, pays property tax and income tax from the cattle/crops operation. As a NR though, he can only hunt his own property for a fraction of the season.
My suggestion: Change the regs to allow him to use/hunt his own property for an entire season (still could prohibit him from state or other pvt lands.
Just seems fair for a man to be able to use land he owns. If you agree, please take the time to call your state rep or governor and suggest this. 
That is, if you see fit to do so. Thank you for your time. ND is a great place!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for your post, so that you may have a better understanding of this issue, I would suggest you do a search on old threads especially in the Hot Topics section.

The change you want to see would be detrimental to our state the reasons for this have been hashed out over the last 4 years very throughly. No matter what is said, or reasons given, to enjoy the status of a Resident, you simply need to be a resident. It is the same all across the nation in one form or another.

Welcome to the site, enjoy and share !


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

OFG,

What you're suggesting would just throw gas on the exclusivity rush, wouldn't it?

Also, if I own land in a more-western state, should I be given R draw preferences there for purposes of Elk, sheep, moose and other big game draw preferences, just because I'm a NR landowner? Kind of the same deal, isn't it?

Other than waterfowl, your pard' could hunt his land virtually every day of the year, for one thing or another.

If your pard' had land in SD, he'd only get 10 days and enter the lottery each year for one of the ~4,000 tags.

I guess it's all relative...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If he wants to hunt every day.....have him move to ND and live here.....simple enough. Jsut because someone either inherited some land here or has the money to purchase some here should never give them the same rights as a resident.....I guess on the same reasoning, snce I own lake property in MN and my wife has land in central MN I should have the same rights as a MN resident.....I'd never ask for that.

If what you are asking for ever happened, there would be a land grab the likes of which no one has ever seen in ND by the rich and well to do.....and when they didn't travel to hunt they woul lease to the highest bidder.

Sorry.....Move here...make less money than every neighboring state....have less chance at a more prestigeous job.....and put up with -30 below temps....then you can hunt every day.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe my brother in law in MN has told me the same thing....he doesn't need a license to hunt his own land.

Not sure if it's the law.....would make sense that you don't need a license to hunt your own land....I would venture a guess that you need to have the small game license in either case.

Not to start anything either but why wouldn't everyone, regardless of whether they owned the land or not, get a license....I will not believe that the vast majority of landowners will not be huntng off their own land at one time or another during the hunting seasons.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In my home state a land owner doesn't need a general hunting or fishing licenses when on his own property but, if a stamp or tag is required such as a migratory waterfowl or deer tag for example, he must purchase those.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not aware of any ND law/rule that absolves a landowner from being licensed - can't tell you whether that was always the case.

A gratis tag is a license. Get it for sure and doesn't cost anything, but it does grant the legal right to harvest an animal you wouldn't otherwise have, and is only good for land you own or operate.

The o/g exception was intentional and specific to that situation - not piggy-backed off something else that pertained to harvest.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Classic NR!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

First, an answer to the original question: That is exactly why ND only allows NR to hunt for two weeks. Because rich guys from the out of state would buy land with a house and hunt the land everyday in the fall. Hence they restricted NR to two weeks to prevent that.

On the other subject: wisc is the only state I know of that you do not need a license to hunt your own land. In other states, like MN for example, you could probably get away with it because why would you ever get checked on your own land? As long as you are a Res. ie have a same plated vechile.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

oldfireguy:

So your buddy wants to have his cake AND eat it too?

Why doesn't he live here in ND and retire here?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

So, assume this scenario.....ND resident born and raised in ND. Made his living on the farm for over 60 years. Wife's age and health forced them to buy a home (trailer) where it is warm and dry (Arizona). She's now in nursing home there, and the economics of his personal situation makes him keep an official "residence" in Arizona. At age 73 he still likes to get back to the old farmstead (never did sell it) and watch the crops come in. Family and friends visit with him from Sept to mid-Oct. Some to hunt with him. Some to just visit and make sure he's okay. He loves to hunt still, but can't make it more than a day or two before needing some rest time.
Sad part is.....he can only hunt ducks on his own property for a week.
Paid taxes for decades, still does. I was just hoping there might be some that think a little adjustment of the rules for someone like this might be okay. I don't need any consideration. A week in ND is all the time I have, and there's no better way to spend that week.
Like the cold. Worst I've seen is -55 actual temp......not in ND.
Thanks again for your time in reading this. You have a marvelous state and great folk.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

OFG and now he is an AZ resident wanting to still retain all of his ND residency rights. While he paid taxes for all those years, he is not providing back to the state any longer other than as a tourist. His cash rent is mostly spent in another state, his wife being in a Nursing Home in AZ is providing jobs there not here.

I am not trying to sound cold or heartless, but you need to look at the big picture. At what point do you draw the line! I lived out of state for 5 years, during that time I never drew a deer tag, of which I did not like, but I understood that when I left.

Seems he could have kept his ND residency and used AZ as his temp home, problem solved. This past weekend I had this conversation while attending our Centennial. One of the attendees was complaining about the fact that he was born and raised on the farm and has owned the land since the mid 80's. When I pointed out that he does not live here anymore, but is simply a absentee landowner with roots in ND and is a CA resident since that is where his drivers license was issued he got quiet and said, I guess you are right!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

He farmed the land for 60 yrs. 1300 acres (which should have been paid off a long, long time ago) and he is hurting for money?

Something is fishy here.

Even if he sold off 1100 of the 1300 acres (kept the homestead with a good duck pond of 200 acres), he could make roughly $715,000 at $650/acre. If he is East of the Missouri, it would probably fetch more than that.

At 73, does one have enough time to spend $715,000 plus a social security check, plus any kind of retirement he & she may have?

I am not saying his wife isn't ill although I figured that would come at some point in this post; but I have to agree with the others.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I sympathsize with the situation....but it still comes down to choises and consequences for those choices.A non-res. is still a non-res.Ron is right....where do you draw the line.Someone will always be on the wrong side.

And you can hunt 14 days not 7.Plus upland the entire season.


----------

